# Two Brothers



## rabernet

I imagine yours might have a blockier head a an adult (I love that look, btw), but I really don't know for sure. Our golden boy will be 7 months old on Saturday, so I don't have the years of experience that others here have. But they sure are cute! Your son's looks like a little mischief maker and yours looks so serious!


----------



## Daisy123

They are adorable I'm sure they will both grow up to be very handsome!


----------



## Harleysmum

You should post regular pics of them together so we can follow their development and changes in looks. Will be very interesting. Both beautiful dogs of course but as you say quite different.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're both beautiful little guys.


----------



## Cpc1972

They are so cute.


----------



## Dunkeld

They are both adorable! Hard to tell with puppies how they are going to look when they are adults. My guess is you'll see many similarities when they get older. One may be taller than the other, or have more of a blocky head, but you'll be able to the family resemblance. They look happy and they will love having each other as playmates. That will make everyone's life happier!


----------



## Kroman

*Crockett at 9 weeks*

Hi everyone,

Well had this little bundle of energy 9 weeks now!
His brother came over for a visit yesterday and wow things were off the hook.


----------



## Karen519

*Kroman*

They are both adorable. I agree with the person that said you ought to take pics of them every month or so together, so you can have the beautiful memories!!


----------



## kellyguy

The amazing thing about golden puppies is that they grow so fast they are almost a different dog every week. Take lots of pictures.


----------



## Daisy123

They are so cute!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

How will they look when they grow up? Adorable is how they will look! I can't wait to hear more about them.


----------



## Cpc1972

I hope you keep posting. It will be fun to watch them grow up. How fun that you and your son got littermates.


----------



## Bentman2

Your two boys look awesome. It is hard to tell their ages but I assume 8-10 weeks. Both of your boys have darker ears than my Bentley at that age but their ear color now, is a good barometer. Their ear color will have various shades of that throughout their coat. Bentley was very blonde at 2 months and 4 months. It was not until age 1 that I started noticing color change in his coat. These pictures are Bentley at age 2.5 months and 4 months. He is now 2 years old and only has a soft touch of darker gold in his coat. You can get a better indication of their color by looking at their parents. BTW, the dog on the left, looks to be more of a block head. Bentley is very much a block head and you can see it in his 4 month picture. 
:wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kroman

Thank you.. Love your dog and thanks for the info very helpful.


----------



## Kroman

*Two Brothers 9 weeks old*

Hi everyone, 
Well we have had these boys a week now. They just turned 9 weeks old.
My wife is holding Crockett and My son holding his pup Shadow. These pups are so different in many ways i'am discovering. Crockett is go go go all the time and shadow is so laid back. Don't get me wrong they both play hard and sleep hard. We try to get them together a couple times during the week. What do you think?


----------



## ssacres

Now I want another puppy.. My girl just turned 3. They are so darn cute. Your going to have so much fun..


----------



## Bentman2

Haha, Crockett is definitely going to be a block head blonde and I think Shadow could be more of a tradition golden. Both guys are amazing. Bentley was 19.8 lbs at 9 weeks and your boys look pretty muscular and thick bodied. It is important that you get them used to things early (vet, groomer, playing with other dogs, etc). Good habits are developed early. I would strongly suggest a good supplement for their joints now. I put Bentley on it at their age and he has done well. Also avoid them jumping down from high places until they are close to a year old. I would also feed them a grain free kibble. Tell us more about the boys and more pictures.
:wavey:


----------



## alphadude

They are both cute adorable pups! Welcome to the forum.

Very interesting that they appear to have different shaped heads though. Your little guy (on the left I assume) seems like he is going to have a blockier type head with a shorter muzzle and be just a shade darker as an adult judging from the ears. If I were a betting man, I would also say that your guy will possibly be built slightly shorter and more sturdy from the looks of their legs. They remind me of my two who are definitely *not* littermates.

Please be sure to take lots of pics and upload so we can all see how these two little cuties turn out.


----------



## Kroman

Yes he is a little shorter already. Should be fun watching them grow. My pup just loves to pull up the grass. You would think he was a goat. I am worn out.
I hope it gets better. Please tell me it does!


----------



## Kroman

*10 weeks old*

Here is a picture of the Two Brothers at 10 weeks. My wife is holding my son's boy Shadow. I am holding Crockett.
What you think? Think they are growing??


----------



## Pilgrim123

They're really beautiful and growing very fast!


----------



## soxOZ

Kroman said:


> Hi everyone,
> We try to get them together a couple times during the week. What do you think?





Kroman said:


> Here is a picture of the Two Brothers at 10 weeks. My wife is holding my son's boy Shadow. I am holding Crockett.
> What you think? Think they are growing??


They are growing, and they will grow really quickly, so take plenty, plenty, plenty of pictures of them as before you know it, they'll be fully grown...
And when they are fully grow, keep taking plenty of picture of them... 

And it's a *great idea* to let them see and play together a few times a week, this way they'll stay connected...


----------



## Kroman

*together*

Thanks,
Yep they get together twice a week. They play and play!!! Hopefully they know they are brothers. Sure seems like it. Fun to get them together. Twice the fun but as you know twice the work.:


----------



## DJdogman

Ohhhh they are just adorable, congratulations!! I may be biased, but I don't think there's anything cuter than two golden brothers playing together 

Mine are littermates and just like Crockett and Shadow, they are very different in both looks and personalities. Charlie has the block head, is slightly shorter and has a shorter snout (on the right in the pic below). Derek is taller, thinner and has a long head and snout! I think you can see the different shaped heads pretty clearly in my signature pic. Still lots of people can't tell them apart unless they know them well, and even then its the personalities that they can differentiate before the looks!

Oh and I firmly believe my boys know they are brothers because they did not grow up together but they met again when they were 2 yrs, Charlie was afraid of all other dogs, yet loved Derek from the second he saw him! They will be 3 in December.

I can't wait to see more pics of your family's pups as they grow up together! Its so great for the dogs to have such a close playmate


----------



## Kroman

Nice pic of your boys!


----------



## Cpc1972

They are so cute. I think your puppy is going to be darker then your sons.


----------



## Kroman

*11 weeks*

Well the boys got together yesterday and are now 11 weeks old. OMG how much energy these 2 have. I don't believe I have got a goodnights sleep since I got Crockett. These boys are go go go! 
Crockett hasn't had any accidents in the house or crate. I have been constantly taking him out. He does let me know when he has to go if in crate but he hasn't made the connecting about outside yet. Both boys went to vet for shots on Friday. Shadow gained 4 lbs and weighs 19.5 and Crockett gained 5lbs and weighs 21.6. 
Any suggestions on how much I should be feeding at this point??? I have been giving Crockett about a cup 3 times a day plus training treats. He woofs it down and still seems hungry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really enjoying your thread, Crockett and Shadow are good looking little guys, they are going to be handsome golden boys.

Thanks for posting the pics and updating.

Did your vet recommend how much to feed?


----------



## soxOZ

I posted this in another post about the amount to feed your puppy... "LINK to Post"

Also a good article on what & how much to feed them... "Link to Article"


----------



## Kroman

*12 weeks Old*

Here is a picture of the boys at 12 weeks.


----------



## Kroman

*Crockett and Shadow*

Boys spent the day together. They had a lot of fun and it was a lot of work. We were trying to watch the Buckeye game and take care of pups!! Oh what fun. They were worn out when it was over.


----------



## Cpc1972

They are so cute and getting so big.


----------



## Daisy123

They are so cute its really cool to have two from the same litter in the family!


----------



## SunnynSey

Should be a fun experience for everyone, take lots of pictures, they grow so fast!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You've got two Buckeye fans in training.
They sure are good looking boys, growing so fast.


----------



## Kroman

*13 weeks*

Boys turned 13 weeks old this week. Growing fast. They really enjoy their time together. Our Collie is really good with the boys and tolerates quite a bit.


----------



## mddolson

IMHO, compared to the 8 week photo, they look a lot more alike now.
Dad's looks bigger though.
Still beautiful boys.

Mike D


----------



## Kroman

Yep Mine is about 2 lbs heavier and somewhat stockier build.
My son's pup is slightly taller. I tell you when they get together it is a riot.


----------



## ssacres

Sounds like you and the puppies are having so much fun. Thy sure are cute and I love your collie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Kroman said:


> Yep Mine is about 2 lbs heavier and somewhat stockier build.
> My son's pup is slightly taller. I tell you when they get together it is a riot.


Both good looking pups.

I bet they are fun to watch together, hope you'll post a video of them.


----------



## Bentman2

Yep, Crockett and Shadow have trouble written all over their faces. The boys are awesome. :wavey:


----------



## Kroman

*14 week*

Wow 14 weeks already! Some pics from Our Saturday Buckeye Game day get together. I have taken tons of photos. Here are a few. 
Potty training is going good as well as some basics like Sit, Down, stay and high five. Crocket can also rollover and spin.


----------



## Cpc1972

They are getting so big. Beautiful Sheltie there or collie to.


----------



## Kroman

That's Cassie our Collie. She has been great with the pups and quite tolerant of some of their antics. She loves the company and Crockett just loves her.


----------



## Daisy123

I love that you keep taking similar pictures so you can see how much they grow. They are absolutely adorable together!


----------



## mhampton

so cute.. yes take lots of pictures!


----------



## Kroman

*15 weeks*

a little late but here are some 15 week pics. These pups are really growing and growing. Can't believe how much they differ in many ways. My dog Crockett has the company of our collie and kitty and me all day while Shadow and my son have no other pets. I think it really makes a dif. I tried to upload a small video but it wouldn't let me for some reason.


----------



## Wendy427

They look great!


----------



## Cpc1972

They are going to be to big for that same picture soon. So cute.


----------



## ssacres

I love seeing your photos.. You all look so happy..


----------



## Ljilly28

Those babies are so cute- you are in for some fun and double trouble.


----------



## Kroman

*Two Brothers 5 months*

Well it's been a while since I posted. I didn't want to overdue with pictures of our boys. They are growing. They still really enjoy their time together. They play like crazy. Here are a couple pics. The single photo is of my boy Crockett


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Wow look how big they've gotten. Both are very handsome! Thanks for the update.


----------



## rabernet

I love watching those boys grow!


----------



## kwhit

Very cute! 

Makes me nervous that they're wearing their collars while they're playing. A lot of injuries happen that way.


----------



## Harleysmum

Beautiful boys. Great that they will be able to stay in touch their whole lives.


----------



## Cpc1972

So cute. Very cool they get to see each other all the time.


----------



## Kroman

Thanks for the comments and advice about collars. I guess I really never thought about that.


----------



## DogOwner

Kroman said:


> Thanks for the comments and advice about collars. I guess I really never thought about that.


I went back and checked. You have basic collars on them. People who take their dogs to a dog park or beach always leave them on.

What I don't understand is when someone leaves a harness or prong collar on while at a dog park or beach.


----------



## kwhit

CalMom said:


> I went back and checked. You have basic collars on them. People who take their dogs to a dog park or beach always leave them on.


Collars left on dogs while playing is never a good idea no matter what type of collar. That people leave them on doesn't make it any safer. I have friends that have lost their dogs because teeth get caught in the tags/collars and the dog panics and twists the collar tight around the other dog's neck and, well, you can imagine the outcome. 

Basic or not, collars should be taken off when dogs are playing. I would rather see a harness left on than a collar, no chance for choking in that instance. Prongs, never...


----------



## Kroman

Thanks for all the suggestions about the collars. Here are a couple more pics of the boys and one with my boy Crockett and our cat Chester. 
I have really started to notice some differences in the 2 brothers. My sons pup Shadow is taller and thinner and nose and muzzle little longer. Crockett seems shorter and a stockier with a wider head. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kroman

Here are a few more pics thought you might like.


----------



## Cpc1972

They are so cute. I can't believe how big they are already. I can definitely see the differences.


----------



## carolinehansen

Wow these boys got big! How much do they weigh now?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're both good looking boys, they certainly have grown. 
Enjoying the pictures, post as many as you like.


----------



## ssacres

Kroman said:


> Thanks for the comments and advice about collars. I guess I really never thought about that.


I had a horrible thing happen with Mia when she was a pup. She didn't have a collar on but my adult lab did and Mia got her jaw caught in it and twisted very tight .If my older girl would not have been so patient Mia could have been hurt really bad. As I was going to get a scissors her collar unsnapped. I never though about something like this happening. It was just horrifying ...


----------



## DJdogman

I would love to see more pics of you both holding them on the steps at this age! 
Can definitely see a difference, just like my own boys, one is tall and thin and the other has a blocky head.


----------



## ORDub

Great looking dogs!


----------



## Kroman

Thank you . I will try and get the two pups together for a picture. They do get together about twice a week but its hard to get them to stay still when together. They are now 7 months old now. Here are a few pics of my boy Crockett.


----------



## wdadswell

Best friends or what!! So sweet-love your boy and your kitty!


----------



## tessmk

I love this thread, watching these two grow up together is awesome. They're good looking boys! I can't wait to see more pictures. My Quinsy is 7 months as well...she's a trip!!! A fun and very energetic age, for sure.


----------



## Cpc1972

Wow he doesn't look like a puppy anymore.


----------



## jennretz

They are both just so handsome. Really enjoy seeing the side by sides. Can you even hold them in your laps anymore??? LOL


----------



## JeffLu2008

Hello everybody,

I have the brother shadow and here are some pics


----------



## JeffLu2008

Here is a couple more


----------



## rabernet

Hi Jeff - and welcome! This has been such a fun thread to follow with your Dad - we're glad you decided to join in on the fun!


----------



## JeffLu2008

here are some pics of shadow. We been getting some snow the past couple days in ohio


----------



## JeffLu2008

more pics of shadow


----------



## Kroman

Nice Pics Jeff! Both boys really love the snow. They can't seem to get enough.
Boys will be 8 months old in about a week. Shadow now out weighs Crockett. Shadow weighs 67 lbs and Crockett weighs 63. Shadow is taller and just generally bigger with a bigger head. Both boys just love everyone and everything it seems.

Here is a few pictures of Crockett enjoying the snow. Funny he tries to catch the snow flakes.


----------



## jennretz

Love the newest pictures


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, looks like the boys are having fun in the snow. 
They've become handsome boys.


----------



## alphadude

Crockett looks like a young version of Axl in that top pic! Similar coats.


----------



## DJdogman

There really is a difference in them isn't there. I always thought that the difference in mine was due to one being neutered much earlier than the other, as one is blocky and one is tall and thin. But perhaps its just the way they were going to be anyway!


----------



## Kroman

Here are a couple pic of Crockett today at 8 months old.

Like I said the brothers are different and it will be interesting to follow as they grow older.

AS of today Crockett weighs 63lbs and has been at that weight for a few weeks.
His brother Shadow is now at 73 lbs and has been gaining the last few weeks.

My son had Shadow fixed 2 weeks ago. I am going to wait on Crockett.
It will be interesting to see if this makes a difference.

Maybe Jeff will upload a pic of Shadow soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Crockett has become such a handsome boy, hard to believe he's 8 months already.


----------



## jennretz

Thanks for adding more pictures! Always love seeing them


----------



## JeffLu2008

Here are some pics of shadow


----------



## JeffLu2008

and here are acouple more pics


----------



## Kroman

Good pictures Jeff..Lucky Dog!!
Here are a few of Crockett the Rocket!


----------



## aesthetic

Your pups were born in June right? We have a June 2015 thread on the forum and we love hearing about the June pups!! Shadow and Crockett are beautiful, I love their names!!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

From the photos Shadow and Rocket look identical.
My Sheldon has a brother on this forum as well but with another owner and when I see photos of the two of them they look identical as well. Their personalities differ a bit.
It's going to be fun watching your boys grow up together.


----------



## DJdogman

Such gorgeous dogs, I love seeing pictures of them!


----------



## jennretz

Lovely handsome boys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffLu2008

Happy Easter everybody 

Shadow is now a little over 9 months now. Here are some pics


----------



## JeffLu2008

more pictures


----------



## Karen519

*Shadow and Rocket*

Shadow and Rocket are so handsome, and sure do look alike!
Love your fence!


----------



## JeffLu2008

Hey everybody here are some more photos of shadow we were playing some ball in the backyard


----------



## jennretz

Love Shadow pictures! He is one happy and beautiful dog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

